# Anybody read about the American visitor to Calgary complaining about Cdn. gun laws?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

cause he wanted to blow away a couple of fellow hikers in the park who had the nerve to ask him and his wife if they've "been to the Stampede yet?"

http://www.calgaryherald.com/Nose+H...makes+visitors+feel+unsafe/7050028/story.html

http://www.leaderpost.com/opinion/o...s+letter+editor+about+lack/7059774/story.html

The paper had to print a followup story because everyone thought they were joking and that it wasn't a real "letter to the editor" but a late April Fool's joke.

This epitome of American law enforcement (yeah, he's a cop) felt threatened and was upset he wasn't allowed to carry a concealed weapon in Canada. If he had his way, there would be two dead Calgarians whose only crime was being friendly to a nutjob and asking him "Have you been to the Stampede yet?"

This nutbar then thought it was a good idea to write a letter to the Calgary newspaper's editor to complain about not being allowed to carry a concealed weapon so he couldn't "defend" himself and his wife from unsolicited friendly inquiries from the locals.

I don't know if the stats are completely accurate but someone posted that this is one of the reasons why Canada had <60 gun shot fatalities last year and the USA had >10000 (yes that's over TEN THOUSAND) gun shot fatalities.

This American is unrepentant about showing his ignorance and "shoot first, don't know what questions to even ask later" mentality. And they give him a gun and a badge in the States!!!! Gotta wonder how many times he felt "threatened" and needed to pull the trigger down there.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I read that...and...yeah....I love the line "Only cops and criminals carry guns here". 
Can we just build a fence along the border, and administer an IQ test to those wanting to come into Canada? I say that lovingly...my mother married an American, and my siblings are American citizens. Oh well, nobody is perfect.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Some people are just ignorant... I have guns, but I hunt and I also have to carry one for work... I abide by all laws. If you carry a gun and threaten someone... That's assult brotha...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

brotha ... i love it , good to see ebonics is alive and well aside from in my home haha 

well I dont have guns, and i dont "hunt" unless its with a camera , but there are some wack jobs with badges alright, and i think the good old american shoot first ask questions last policy is pretty well engrained in there way of life down there from what i gather..


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

What a Joke. a perfect example of how stupid and ignorant gun toting Americans are. And a Cop to boot, Wow. Glad i don't live there. Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just down in the states last week near Seattle and noticed two things that shocked me...or maybe it shouldn't have, but you know, I'm just a naïve Canadian. Was taking my kids to the rest stop for a bathroom break and while we were washing our hands, I noticed the guy next to me had a hostlered firearm. Kinda shocked me for a second but I figure it could be a trucker and I've heard many of them carry. Then I was in the Ross store in downtown Seattle and the rent-a-cop security guard was fully armed. Crazy. If someone were to rob the shop, I'd just let them go. There's not much cash in tills anymore since everyone uses plastic...what's the point of having an armed guard? Just asking for trouble. Go Team America!, hell yeah!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I heard those people in the park were promoters for the Stampede and were handing out free passes. What a GOOF


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

This is the very definition of why people should not carry concealed weapons.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> I heard those people in the park were promoters for the Stampede and were handing out free passes. What a GOOF


read this thread please & thanks: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/problems-complaints-suggestions-48/inappropriate-language-31005/ 
Substituted letters are no better than using the actual word.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

All I have to say is I am proud to be a Canadian...and that I have never had to face-palm or smh so many times after reading/hearing about what Americans said or did. Not that all Americans think alike..but stereotypes begin for a reason. (No I'm not a hater against Americans, I do have family there. They just happen to be more..not like that guy with the complaint..)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I know some Americans shouldnt paint a picture of the whole populations...BUT THERES SOOOO MANY INCIDENTS LIKE THIS COMING FROM AMERICANS. Its really unfortunate that the most powerful country in the world is in a state like this...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

While I agree this particular cop is an idiot, I don't think it's really fair to make this an "American" thing. Seems cops everywhere have the same mentality....makes me think about Robert Dziekański and how he was tazed to death within minutes of being in this country, when he could have been easily overpowered by the 4 or 5 cops on the scene. Worst part was it wasn't just one tazer shot, it was atleast 3 zaps.....Welcome to Canada eh?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone else besides me feel a little uneasy about being this close to the USA, Im just saying they keep doing what they do over in the middle east and where ever else they decide to go, Im just waiting for the day someone in a country the u.s. is "helping" to get peaved off enough and start hurling something sketchy on/at american soil and our peaceful lil nation has some backlash.

its like being the schoolyard bullies lil brother ... one day it may just end up being a negative sitting this close to the next ground zero ...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pretty bold statement there, lets put all the police in one basket and label or paint them all with the same brush! I guess your entitled to your opinion as i am i and everyone else , but you couldn't be anymore wrong.What are you basing this off? Please elaborate with out using this one example you mentioned already or the actual topic itself here.Funny thing is, I personally was involved as a trained individual back in the day( Yes, a volunteer No pay doing the same work) and learn;t some of the finest skills, taught by some of the greatest instructors i ever had that apply to every day life.I worked with people in the force whom were great individuals from all walks of life whom enjoyed the job, regardless of the stuff thrown at them constantly myself included and i never thought of them less.They even acknowledged me and were proud to have me along side them doing the same work(not all the good stuff)!I for one didn't have that 'greater than everyone else attitude' ! So easy to be an 'armchair quarterback, but not spend the time to gather all the facts, research, ask questions, or understand the field of policing. There's gonna be a few bad instances in every profession, don't be so quick to judge!



Diztrbd1 said:


> While I agree this particular cop is an idiot, I don't think it's really fair to make this an "American" thing. Seems cops everywhere have the same mentality....makes me think about Robert Dziekański and how he was tazed to death within minutes of being in this country, when he could have been easily overpowered by the 4 or 5 cops on the scene. Worst part was it wasn't just one tazer shot, it was atleast 3 zaps.....Welcome to Canada eh?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> While I agree this particular cop is an idiot, I don't think it's really fair to make this an "American" thing. Seems cops everywhere have the same mentality....makes me think about Robert Dziekański and how he was tazed to death within minutes of being in this country, when he could have been easily overpowered by the 4 or 5 cops on the scene. Worst part was it wasn't just one tazer shot, it was atleast 3 zaps.....Welcome to Canada eh?


ahh John....my disturbed little buddy :bigsmile:. He was at the airport for hours...like 6 or 8. They had sent his mother home telling her he didn't show up ( or something like that) its the cops that killed him ( so i'm a little blunt at times ) within a few minutes of arriving. You were almost right ....don't for get there were only 5 of them and he did have a staple gun ...Speaking loudly and unintelligibly as well..saying język polski, polszczyzna or something similar.
Absolutely disgusting BTW ..well at least one of the cops got canned ... a real looser as he had DWI issues that lead to a car accident, were i think some one was killed ...you know ...another one of them bad apples.
Just thought I should point that out there bud....making it sound like the airports a RUFF (pepsi says hi ) place 

BACK TO THE gun THREAD ......
A gun is in this day and age I would considerer a equalizer .Read a good write up on the subject today. I will try to find it again.... . you can persuade some one to do something or you can force them. ( give me your money he says for example) he's 7 feet tall and has 3 teeth and needs sugar...You have a gun :bigsmile: ! he's getting his sugar fix somewhere else.
Me I'll be getting a gun now that i'm up here in the woods :lol: That pole flip is just around the corner...from our economic collapse
GO preppers GO


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes there are many many great cops in the world. But at every turn you see some Police scandal and individuals in the force abusing power.

and to macframala's comment:manifest destiny.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Here it is copy and paste style :lol:

Just food for thought

By way of Marko's excellent blog, The Munchkin Wrangler,

Human beings only have two ways to deal with one another: reason and force. If you want me to do something for you, you have a choice of either convincing me via argument, or force me to do your bidding under threat of force. Every human interaction falls into one of those two categories, without exception. Reason or force, that's it.

In a truly moral and civilized society, people exclusively interact through persuasion. Force has no place as a valid method of social interaction, and the only thing that removes force from the menu is the personal firearm, as paradoxical as it may sound to some.

When I carry a gun, you cannot deal with me by force. You have to use reason and try to persuade me, because I have a way to negate your threat or employment of force. The gun is the only personal weapon that puts a 100-pound woman on equal footing with a 220-pound mugger, a 75-year old retiree on equal footing with a 19-year old gangbanger, and a single gay guy on equal footing with a carload of drunk guys with baseball bats. The gun removes the disparity in physical strength, size, or numbers between a potential attacker and a defender.

There are plenty of people who consider the gun as the source of bad force equations. These are the people who think that we'd be more civilized if all guns were removed from society, because a firearm makes it easier for a mugger to do his job. That, of course, is only true if the mugger's potential victims are mostly disarmed either by choice or by legislative fiat--it has no validity when most of a mugger's potential marks are armed. People who argue for the banning of arms ask for automatic rule by the young, the strong, and the many, and that's the exact opposite of a civilized society. A mugger, even an armed one, can only make a successful living in a society where the state has granted him a force monopoly.

Then there's the argument that the gun makes confrontations lethal that otherwise would only result in injury. This argument is fallacious in several ways. Without guns involved, confrontations are won by the physically superior party inflicting overwhelming injury on the loser. People who think that fists, bats, sticks, or stones don't constitute lethal force watch too much TV, where people take beatings and come out of it with a bloody lip at worst. The fact that the gun makes lethal force easier works solely in favor of the weaker defender, not the stronger attacker. If both are armed, the field is level. The gun is the only weapon that's as lethal in the hands of an octogenarian as it is in the hands of a weightlifter. It simply wouldn't work as well as a force equalizer if it wasn't both lethal and easily employable.

When I carry a gun, I don't do so because I am looking for a fight, but because I'm looking to be left alone. The gun at my side means that I cannot be forced, only persuaded. I don't carry it because I'm afraid, but because it enables me to be unafraid. It doesn't limit the actions of those who would interact with me through reason, only the actions of those who would do so by force. It removes force from the equation...and that's why carrying a gun is a civilized act.

The web source ....Cornered Cat - Why the Gun is Civilization


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats spooky....


Momobobo said:


> Yes there are many many great cops in the world. But at every turn you see some Police scandal and individuals in the force abusing power.
> 
> and to macframala's comment:manifest destiny.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, guns carried for defense as per "The Munchkin Wrangler" have resulted in far more people who carry them being killed with their own gun, innocent bystanders and family members being shot, than in bad guys being deterred or shot. It's the same with guns in the home for "protection".
Guns have a legitimate roll for hunting and predator control. I am not against guns, and indeed own several, but they are for hunting and target shooting; not for my protection from bad guys.
Anyone who thinks they need a gun for protection at home or on the street should not have them. That is a sign of paranoia, and those individuals are scary.
They are the ones who shoot first and then look to see if it was family or friend they shot when they encounter strange noises in the night.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I could have sworn I deleted my post , to re-word it another time
Luke, I think you got me all wrong , I said "cops everywhere" not not "every cop". I can see where that could taken differently than I meant it. Though I was aiming at the react first/ask questions later part, using a deadly tazer incident was not the best comparison since this is about guns. Reason I was attempting to delete my post to re-word later lol my bad. Judging people or even nations as a whole, because of something one or more people did or said, is something I do not believe in. I have plenty of friends in law enforcement on both sides of the border that are great people that do not share that particular idiots mindset. Personally I think this world would be a much better place without handguns altogether. I totally agree that "There's gonna be a few bad instances in every profession" which this threads subject clearly shows. Didn't mean to look as if I were judging all law enforcement as being bad in one form or another. Sorry if I offended you in any way. 

Bill, tell pepsi hi back :bigsmile: thanks for fixing my inaccuracies & yes disgusting indeed ...a staple gun can put an eye out ya know  wonder if the person who left the staple gun laying around, still has a job

Momo: so true

Dave: agreed

Anthony:


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Aquaman said:


> ahh John....my disturbed little buddy :bigsmile:. He was at the airport for hours...like 6 or 8. They had sent his mother home telling her he didn't show up ( or something like that) its the cops that killed him ( so i'm a little blunt at times ) within a few minutes of arriving. You were almost right ....don't for get there were only 5 of them and he did have a staple gun ...Speaking loudly and unintelligibly as well..saying język polski, polszczyzna or something similar.
> Absolutely disgusting BTW ..well at least one of the cops got canned ... a real looser as he had DWI issues that lead to a car accident, were i think some one was killed ...you know ...another one of them bad apples.
> Just thought I should point that out there bud....making it sound like the airports a RUFF (pepsi says hi ) place


it was a stapleR not a staple GUN


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> it was a stapleR not a staple GUN


yes i knew that but stapler wasn't in my vocabulary at 1:30 in the morning......LOL ...I figured I would be corrected :bigsmile:


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

John,

I was just hoping this post was not gonna turn into a ''lets bash all the police'' post, i understand there's been a few instances lately involving law enforcement going side ways and the public has the right to know its being corrected and hopefully not occurring again(airport incident,drinking&driving,assaults etc). They are accountable and held to the highest standards of representing the law, public,province,or country and should abide by the rules given to anyone, and that is what i followed when i was there, and will again in the next few months(Waiting to hear my acceptance for the position) Not so much offended, so don't worry about the apology  heard worse on the streets!

As for the original topic, i agree with a few of you here regarding concealment/carry of firearms and no use for it in Canada.Trust me when i carried before, it took a while to get used to it and was pretty nervous about that steel on my side.If it ever was unholstered or fired there was plenty of written documents to complete and explaining why these actions were taken(Only fired on the range and qualifying yearly for me). I found using your brain and carrying some common sense will get farther than using force.



Diztrbd1 said:


> lol I could have sworn I deleted my post , to re-word it another time
> Luke, I think you got me all wrong , I said "cops everywhere" not not "every cop". I can see where that could taken differently than I meant it. Though I was aiming at the react first/ask questions later part, using a deadly tazer incident was not the best comparison since this is about guns. Reason I was attempting to delete my post to re-word later lol my bad. Judging people or even nations as a whole, because of something one or more people did or said, is something I do not believe in. I have plenty of friends in law enforcement on both sides of the border that are great people that do not share that particular idiots mindset. Personally I think this world would be a much better place without handguns altogether. I totally agree that "There's gonna be a few bad instances in every profession" which this threads subject clearly shows. Didn't mean to look as if I were judging all law enforcement as being bad in one form or another. Sorry if I offended you in any way.
> 
> Bill, tell pepsi hi back :bigsmile: thanks for fixing my inaccuracies & yes disgusting indeed ...a staple gun can put an eye out ya know  wonder if the person who left the staple gun laying around, still has a job
> ...


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Gone are the days where the world looks up to America for intelligence and leadership. 
You guys should check out the movie "idiocracy" if you haven't already. It's a satire.

As for my takes on cops...there are those that power trip and there are those that don't.
I believe a big part of a cop's job is improving police-civilian relationships. 

I've encountered both types of cops: actually the funniest one was for speeding.
I was going home at ~3am after eating dessert in Richmond, i was doing about 65km/hr on alderbridge way (which as some of you or most of you know is : a 60km/hr wide two lane straight road with complete visibility for a good 1 km ahead of you.) The cop just slams my window and started yelling at me : "do you know how fast you were going!? it's XXXXing dangerous!" He wrote me up for speeding and "reckless driving" needless to say i disputed that ticket and won. 

Words of wisdom: you are allowed +/- 5km/hr in court since police equipment do have fairly loose tolerances. 

Now the best part of the story: i told the judge that officer marsh was wasting taxpayer's money and my time. He got a stern lecture from the judge


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, this was not meant to be a cop-bashing thread. My best friend is an RCMP officer and like all good cops, he's probably more upset by the actions of the bad apples than the general public is. 

Since the "visitor's" letter to the editor has received so much press, I wonder how his department feels about having someone like this representing them to the world?

Regardless, this story has made me appreciate even more being a Canadian and living in a country where the odds of being shot for no reason (i.e. like saying "been to the Stampede yet?") are greatly lowered by our tougher gun control laws.

BTW, I am NOT anti-gun. I used to have a permit to own one and have gone to the shooting range many times with friends in the past. 

I also know that a lot of these "accidental" shootings happen because people get stupid when they are mad and/or drunk and then someone gets shot and the shooter sobers up and wonders "what happened?" There is unfortunately no IQ test that must be passed before someone below the border can own a gun.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> You guys should check out the movie "idiocracy" if you haven't already. It's a satire.


I love that movie, but it's become steadily less like a satire and more like a documentary....argh!!!


----------

